# Key Post: Best site for finding hotel accommodation in Ireland



## aoa321 (19 Jul 2004)

Hi all,

Could any of you point me to a good site for booking hotel / guesthouse accommodation in Ireland?

i.e. is there a single place I can go to see/book deals from several different hotels?


----------



## techman29 (19 Jul 2004)

*Re: Best site for finding hotel accommodation in Ireland?*

Try some of these:

www.cnghotels.com

www.dreamireland.com (mainly self-catering)

www.gohop.com

www.hotels.com

www.ebookers.ie

www.laterooms.com

www.discounthotels-ireland.com

www.irelandhotels.com

www.goireland.com

www.ebookers.ie


----------



## legend99 (19 Jul 2004)

*..*

www.ireland.ie is the official Bord Failte(irish tourist board) one I thinks...

www.ireland.ie


----------



## Marion (21 Jul 2004)

*Re: Best site for finding hotel accommodation in Ireland?*

www.gulliver.ie

Marion :hat


----------



## Tall Chapy (21 Jul 2004)

*Re: Best site for finding hotel accommodation in Ireland?*

Recently started an Irish Section Accomodation here is what I have got. Bet you never thought half of these existed !!

www.selfcatering-ireland.com/index.cfm
www.mayo-ireland.ie/
www.12travel.ie/
www.homefromhome.ie/properties.asp

www.bookassist.com/  (I think this is the Bord Failte or what ever it is called these days..official booking site ??)

www.irishbeds.com/
www.irelandin1.com/
[broken link removed]

These are my least favoured.
www.irelandsbestbandbs.com/
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## Paul (23 Jul 2004)

*hotel*

Try     www.jurysdoyle.com


Excellent quality and value.


----------



## Sarah Jones (26 Jul 2004)

*Accommodation*

If you want to stay somewhere a bit different from the standard hotel and get some culture/history in fantastic locations, check out:

www.hidden-ireland.com
www.bestofbridgestone.com
www.irelandsbluebook.com


----------



## biddingagent (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Accommodation*

This comment is only really relevant to the larger hotels. I find that many of the above sites are great to shop around with. However, once you have narrowed down your choices to a few hotels I find you can often get great deals by logging on to their own websites directly. Sometimes you get deals that are internet exclusive and you would not get if you called reservations! Most now have special offers pages on their websites (even the 5 Star hotels!)


----------



## sueellen (28 Dec 2004)

*Re: >>Best site for finding hotel accommodation in Ire*

*Some other posts*

*Dave
Accommodation in Wexford*

Looking for a nice guest house or Hotel in the centre of Wexford.. Romantic and all that.. Thanks 

*Swoon0
Guest House*

Try Newbay House on outskirts, or Mount Auburn in Wex town - 


*Molly Bloom
Wexford*

Highly recommended:

Healthfield Manor in Killurin (about 10 minutes drive outside Wexford, on the banks of the Slaney). A true 'Hidden Ireland' style oasis in a lovely setting.


----------



## swansy (3 Mar 2007)

all irish hotels can be found on www.roomex.com


----------

